# '99 Pilote Galaxy 74 Tyre Pressures



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

My 99 Pilote Galaxy 74 Handbook makes reference to tyre pressures but fails to actually state them !! 

On the wheel arches there are Dymo Tape reminders; 47 psi front and 60 psi rear.

The Pilote runs on 205/70 R15 fronts (Pirelli) and 225/70 R15 (Continental) rears.

In the paperwork there is a Peugeot Boxer Handbook. Tyre pressures do not tally with dyno tape pressure on the wheel arch. The handbook recommends for a 350 chassis 65 psi front and 65 psi rear.

Set at 65 front & rear everything rattles including my fillings!!

At the dymo tape settings (47/60) it's much better ride ??

I have not yet weighed my van, but will do so. 

Has anyone any more accurate/recommended pressure settings ??

Any comments appreciated.

Thanks

Trev McM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

My Galaxy 240 (1999) has pressure settings in the Pilote handbook - different than Peugeot book. These would be different presumably becuase of the Alko chassis fitted, and different loadings than the standard panel van. Strange that you've got different sizes front / back? What is the spare? :? 
I would assume that as it's a better ride I would use the settings on the tapes - a previous owner has done some homework?  

ps I've moved this to Pilote specific


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bognormike,

Thanks for responding and moving me an appropriate folder.

My spare is the same size as the fronts, 205/70 R15c [106/104R] !!

I have no idea why the rears are 225, there's nothing in any of the paperwork - it was bought privately!!

I don't think I have an Alko chassis, there's nothing to indicate it - I don't have a double floor or large under floor storage.

Of interest the V5 reflects that the chassis is a 320 MWB.

The Peugeot Talbot plate reflects 3400 KG and 4700 KG (1750 F & 1850 R); however, the SVTech Plate reflects 3500 and 4700 (1750 & 2050). Perhaps that why the rears are 225's ??

Still does not help me with tyre pressure???

I am trying to search out a weighbridge just to see what payload I do have against either 3400 or 3500 KG!!

Hoping that someone else with a '99 Galaxy 74 can pass me their tyre pressure specs.

Thanks again

Trev McM


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Pilote Galaxy 74 - Tyre Pressure - Any Ideas*



macone48 said:


> Bognormike,
> 
> Thanks for responding and moving me an appropriate folder.
> 
> ...


Can anyone give some help ??

Thanks

Trev McM


----------

